# Puppy with Overbite... breaking my heart to exchange it....



## newfy (Aug 23, 2010)

One week ago we got a Newfoundland puppy from a respectable breeder, even though the breeder told me the one I chose had an overbite I (ignorant me) did not pay attention as I fell in love with the puppy... Two days later when my vet checked the puppy told me about the severe overbite the puppy had and questioned the breeders ethics to sell it to me like this, in the breeders defense she mentioned it, but she said not to worry that the overbite was going to go away in about 8 months. The breeders vet had already extracted the puppys lower canines (which sounded real savage to me)...
Bottomline... I talked to the breeder and even though she insists that the puppy will get better in 8 months she says she can exchange it if the puppy does not get better, the problem is that I have had it for a week and I am already attached to him...
My vet tells me to exchange it now before I get too attached, on the other hand I question the necesity of exchange it at all... the problem is that I payed very good money to get a show-quality dog and I did not get what I asked for...
WHAT SHOULD I DO??? Exchange it for another puppy from the same litter or keep it with the overbite and with the risk of the overbite not to get better with time???


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

My suggestion would be to talk to the breeder about the dog not being show-quality, but that you want to keep him. Ask for a partial refund on the price you paid or in lieu of a refund, another dog that IS show-quality.

I understand getting attached quickly, so bless your heart!

My dog has a pretty bad underbite, and it affects how well she can eat. Your doggie may end up with that same issue. My dog can eat anything, but it takes her awhile and even though she's grown and 40 pounds, I have to buy small bites food for her. Oddly enough, she doesn't like people to watch her eat, so she will take a bite of food, then go off into another room to finish it, then come back for another bite, and so on.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

If you were looking for a strictly pet puppy, then I would say not to worry about exchanging the puppy. However if you are dead set on showing the puppy, then I would probably exchange the puppy before you do get more attached. 

Depending on the severity of the overbite it could correct itself, however if the it's a severe case that's unlikely.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Do you have a picture that shows how severe the overbite is? The standard calls for a scissors or level bite, but having an over or under bite is not considered a disqualfication. Obviously an over bite would be a fault, but the severity of the fault would be for the judge to decide. If it's not incredibly significant and the dog has other good qualities to offer then it may not hinder your dog too much in the ring. I do wonder though from the wording of your original post if you had to select your pup from the entire litter or if the breeder gave you a choice or one or two that have show potential.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

My concern is that the breeder would sell you a puppy as show quality with an overbite. It's different if you buy a puppy with a correct bite, and the bite goes off, but I would also call into question the ethics of a breeder that sells a puppy as show quality with a fault in bite.


----------



## rippedcb (Jun 3, 2010)

Xeph said:


> My concern is that the breeder would sell you a puppy as show quality with an overbite. It's different if you buy a puppy with a correct bite, and the bite goes off, but I would also call into question the ethics of a breeder that sells a puppy as show quality with a fault in bite.


Exactly.. absolutely no reputable breeder should be selling a puppy with overbite as a "show pup". Thats just wrong.. shows that they only care about $$.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree with Infiniti, ask for a partial refund and Xeph took the words right out of my mouth, how could she have sold you a show pup with an overbite and why did you pay for a show quality pup when you knew he had an overbite? If you're not going to show the dog, pray for a partial refund and enjoy your puppy


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Chances are, depending on the severity that the overbite will correct itself as the puppy grows. My vet explained to me with Root's underbite getting worse as he got older was due to the fact that the bottom jaw grows for a longer period of time than the top. At least, I think that's what I remember her saying. I say enjoy your puppy and get into showing with a different dog.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

First off, why did you buy this puppy? Did you buy it, and tell the breeder you had plans to show the dog? If you did, why would you take a puppy that the breeder told you had the overbite? If you bought the pup as a show dog and the breeder is offering to replace the pup, then if you are serious about showing you need to exchange the pup.
Breeders can be very good as knowing how their breed grows, if the breeder says that the overbite will correct itself, there is a good chance it really will. If you bought the pup as a pet, well then it is up to you to decide what you feel best about doing.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ethics aside.....

*Which do you love more*, *the dog *or *the idea of showing the dog*? 

If it is the the former, keep the dog and deal with the bite issue if it is even an issue (no issue if dog needs no dental work). 

If it is the latter then either buy a second dog or exchange the puppy.


----------



## terpfan29 (May 20, 2010)

Elana55 said:


> Ethics aside.....
> 
> *Which do you love more*, *the dog *or *the idea of showing the dog*?
> 
> ...


I agree and would hope its the former. One of my girlfriend's new puppies (six months old now) has an underbite...we don't want her for a show dog and got her as a rescue, but think it's not that big of a deal and find it cute in a way. You can sort of see it in this picture.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

A lot of bite problems DO resolve in giant breeds, apparently. I'd talk to some more people who have lines closely related to your breeder and get their opinion.


----------



## HeatherHeather (11 mo ago)

newfy said:


> One week ago we got a Newfoundland puppy from a respectable breeder, even though the breeder told me the one I chose had an overbite I (ignorant me) did not pay attention as I fell in love with the puppy... Two days later when my vet checked the puppy told me about the severe overbite the puppy had and questioned the breeders ethics to sell it to me like this, in the breeders defense she mentioned it, but she said not to worry that the overbite was going to go away in about 8 months. The breeders vet had already extracted the puppys lower canines (which sounded real savage to me)...
> Bottomline... I talked to the breeder and even though she insists that the puppy will get better in 8 months she says she can exchange it if the puppy does not get better, the problem is that I have had it for a week and I am already attached to him...
> My vet tells me to exchange it now before I get too attached, on the other hand I question the necesity of exchange it at all... the problem is that I payed very good money to get a show-quality dog and I did not get what I asked for...
> WHAT SHOULD I DO??? Exchange it for another puppy from the same litter or keep it with the overbite and with the risk of the overbite not to get better with time???


As a breeder(starting out), I’m 5 weeks into my 2nd litter of siberian huskies. My first litter, 1 of 8 had a severe overbite. He was already sold when we found out, I offered to give the buyer a refund but she wanted the puppy, knowing the issue and the costs she would incur as a result of his overbite, and how his quality of life will possibly diminish over the years due to his overbite. Of the $600 she paid, I gave her $500 back by paying for xrays, and whem it comes time to attempt to fix it, I’ll pay some of that. If ypur breeder is anything at all, maybe they’ll step up. I have one this litter with an overbite too. Im keeping him


----------



## HeatherHeather (11 mo ago)

HeatherHeather said:


> As a breeder(starting out), I’m 5 weeks into my 2nd litter of siberian huskies. My first litter, 1 of 8 had a severe overbite. He was already sold when we found out, I offered to give the buyer a refund but she wanted the puppy, knowing the issue and the costs she would incur as a result of his overbite, and how his quality of life will possibly diminish over the years due to his overbite. Of the $600 she paid, I gave her $500 back by paying for xrays, and whem it comes time to attempt to fix it, I’ll pay some of that. If ypur breeder is anything at all, maybe they’ll step up. I have one this litter with an overbite too. Im keeping him


 Akira the husky


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

This thread is 12 years old, and none of the posters are active any more.


----------

